# Halo CE help please.



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

I jsut bought Halo Combat evolved for pc. My specs surpass the minimum requirements. My only problem is when i try to launch the game. I get a message saying cannot access files in My Documents. So i troubleshoot and go on tto find out i need to go to the My Games folder in My Documents. Well it isnt there but i dont think thats the problem since the games already fully instaled in the Halo file. Have any of you ever had this problem? It dosnt have anything to do with video drivers or anything to do with my computer because i have already tried all of that.


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

To be more specific heres the error i get. "We are sorry but there was a problem accessing your personal Halo pc files which are located in your My Documents Folder"


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

When does it say this? When it first starts up or do you go to load a saved game? If it persists, try making "My Games" file and see what happens when you load Halo.


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

IT happens when Halo thing shows up in middle of screen but not whole screen then a 10 second wait then error. Game dosnt actauly start yet. I already tried what you suggested but when i try to open my documents it says access is denied. But if i create a shortcut i have no problems getting to it.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

uninstall and reinstall


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

Did that twice.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

you do not have access to your documents? That is the problem because if you can not get into them, then the game can't as well. Disable any norton, McAfee, etc that you might have and try to start it. Also, do you have administrator privileges? Do you have to log on when the computer starts or does it automatically go to desktop?


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

when i start it goes straight to desktop i have admin and ive never set a password. It stil lwont work with anti-virus off.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

change the folder it is insalled in and try again???


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

Didnt work.....


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

hrm.....this is tricky...I'll see if I can get someone that knows more about windows security over here.


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

K thanks microsoft support always has a This Page Cannot Be Opened...you know the error. The only way i can contact them is by phone and my homephone has been acting up.


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

hello?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the run box type
sfc /scannow
and press enter


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

dai said:


> in the run box type
> sfc /scannow
> and press enter


I tried that and it still dosnt launch with the same error.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did it ask for the xp disk
see if you can access from safe mode


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

It scanned went away and that was it. It still didnt work in safe mode.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it would seem something is blocking access,so see if you can access my docs in safe mode


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

I can easily get into my documents using when i use a shortcut but i cant access it without a short cut is there any way i can make the shortcut the actual file or make a copy and get rid of original my documents?


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

im me at _removed email to prevent spamming_
and we'll talk about it.....
{aim}is an aol messenger..:laugh:


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

vtech said:


> im me at _removed email to prevent spamming_
> and we'll talk about it.....
> {aim}is an aol messenger..:laugh:


Huh?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

vtech offered for you to email him/her to talk about your issue, I removed the email address to prevent this person from recieving spam emails.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> vtech offered for you to email him/her to talk about your issue, I removed the email address to prevent this person from recieving spam emails.


well i just tryed to help him or her to fix the problem......:4-thatsba


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thats great that you offered but to avoid _YOU _getting hit with a bunch of spam email I kindly removed your email addy from the publics eye 

We welcome everyone here at TSF to help in assisting in the forums :sayyes:

If you do not feel comfortable posting in the public forum you can private message this person with your information.


*Master-of-Doom*
Microsoft clearly states the resolution for your issue Here


Try taking owership of the Folder

To take ownership of a folder:
Right-click the folder you want to take ownership of (My Documents), and then click Properties.
Click the Security tab, and then click OK on the Security message (if one appears).
Click Advanced, and then click the Owner tab.
In the Name list, click your user name, Administrator if you are logged in as Administrator, or click the Administrators group. If you want to take ownership of the contents of that folder, click to select the Replace
owner on subcontainers and objects check box.
Click OK. The following message appears, where folder name is the name of the folder that you want to take ownership of:
You do not have permission to read the contents of directory folder name. Do you want to replace the directory permissions with permissions granting you Full Control?

All permissions will be replaced if you press Yes.

Click Yes.
Click OK, and then reapply the permissions and security settings that you want for the folder and its contents.


See if that works, if not create a new profile with admin rights and try to play the game


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

I tried to make my documents accesible but all it did was say Access Denied when i tried to. I have never set up any other accounts on this computer so i should be the only person able to unlock them.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

> See if that works, if not create a new profile with admin rights and try to play the game


Have you tried this yet?


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> Have you tried this yet?


Yea I tried that...


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

Its been 2 weeks and i dont want to amke another thread so....bump.


----------

